# cam???



## gremlinjp (May 25, 2004)

i am looking ro get a new cam for my car, what would be the best to go with???


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

gremlinjp said:


> i am looking ro get a new cam for my car, what would be the best to go with???


JWT S3 or Nissan motorsports grind #2


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

I've always thought of cams as being a last resort , when you can't get any more power out of everything else. The stock cams in the Z31 are 252 from the factory , and that's pretty healthy for a stock cam. You'll start to have driveability issues if you go beyond that. 265/272 cams are great for high rpm power , but you'll lose a lot of accessory vacuum power , and brake booster power.
What are your currrent mods and future plans for the car? Just throwing a bigger cam in a car isn't going to net you a whole bunch of Hp , some yes , but there are other things that need to go with it. 
The stock intake mani either needs to be extrude honed (Or if anyone knows a better process) or the Pathfinder intake needs to be installed for the higher airflow , bigger TB , bigger turbo , intercooler , all that stuff needs to be done before you can really start taking full advantage of a bigger cam. 

I also don't know how far along you are with the car , you may be a lot farther along than I am guessing.


----------



## gremlinjp (May 25, 2004)

well so far i am running 12 psi, spectre air filter,no cat no muffler, well cat is hollow. i am trying to figure out if it would be better to go with aquamist, FMIC, or both. i am just trying to get pricing on upgrades so i know a rough ball park of what i need to save.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> I've always thought of cams as being a last resort , when you can't get any more power out of everything else. The stock cams in the Z31 are 252 from the factory , and that's pretty healthy for a stock cam. You'll start to have driveability issues if you go beyond that. 265/272 cams are great for high rpm power , but you'll lose a lot of accessory vacuum power , and brake booster power.
> What are your currrent mods and future plans for the car? Just throwing a bigger cam in a car isn't going to net you a whole bunch of Hp , some yes , but there are other things that need to go with it.
> The stock intake mani either needs to be extrude honed (Or if anyone knows a better process) or the Pathfinder intake needs to be installed for the higher airflow , bigger TB , bigger turbo , intercooler , all that stuff needs to be done before you can really start taking full advantage of a bigger cam.
> 
> I also don't know how far along you are with the car , you may be a lot farther along than I am guessing.


The cams I recomeded will not hurt bottom end.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

morepower2 said:


> The cams I recomeded will not hurt bottom end.


 No problem , I'm used to kids going out and buying huge cams for their otherwise stock engines and then complaining about how it's undriveable after that....


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

gremlinjp said:


> well so far i am running 12 psi, spectre air filter,no cat no muffler, well cat is hollow. i am trying to figure out if it would be better to go with aquamist, FMIC, or both. i am just trying to get pricing on upgrades so i know a rough ball park of what i need to save.


 Aquamist is fairly cheap to piece together , FMIC is a bit harder and moe expensive. On the other hand , water being in limited quantity , gotta watch the level and make sure you have enough , or if you run out you might go to boost and blow up your engine...(detonation)


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

while on the subject of cams I have found dual cams for my engine but don't know what to do with the computer part should I get a standalone or what??? help would be appreciated. I'm not talking help as in telling me to get a turbo engine.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Well you would need new heads and your ECU wouldn't be able to handle it and your not going to get that much more HP AND it'll be a lot more expensive than it's worth. Keep with the SOHC


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

I've got the DOHC heads. I was asking what I would do next???


----------

